

Ask HN: Should/how can I open source my new SaaS project? - jordanwallwork

I&#x27;ve had an idea for a new SaaS project which I&#x27;d like to open source if possible, but I don&#x27;t want anyone simply duplicating my work and undercutting my pricing! (though I&#x27;d have no problem if people wanted to self host it for their own use).&lt;p&gt;Does anyone have any tips for to how I can achieve this, or any pitfalls that I can expect to come across if I try and open source it? I&#x27;m really hoping that someone&#x27;ll say that there is a licence that&#x27;ll give me the protection that I&#x27;m hoping for while also freeing me to release my code to the public. The GPL licence looks like it _could_ be what I&#x27;m after, but I could do with some advice!
======
tjr
You might consider the AGPL:

[http://www.gnu.org/licenses/why-affero-
gpl.html](http://www.gnu.org/licenses/why-affero-gpl.html)

